# Please Help!!! B5 S4 will not start after turbo install!!!



## rory2523 (May 9, 2010)

Hi, My girlfriend owns a 2001 S4 6spd. Although I am not a mechanic, current financial woes prompted me to attempt replacing the turbos after they blew. The removal/install went ok, even though it took me a week and a half in the driveway in Atlanta summer. Anyhow, I've managed to get the motor and trans back in, driveshaft, axles, and linkage. the front clip is on the car except Thank you very very much for your help.


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

need more info and Audizine will be able to help better anyways. Does it crank and not fire off? any codes? Fuel pressure? spark?


----------

